# 2010 Outback Black Water Flush



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I have not obtained possession of my first camper which will be a 2010 210 rs but I have spoken with Outback today and was confirmed what I heard from my dealer that all outbacks will have a black water tank flushing system installed at the factory. This may be old news but I thought I would share it with you. I am looking forward to getting my 210rs in a few weeks. Thanks to all for your expertise and experiences.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is NEW news to me. Do you know which flushing system they are integrating?


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is NEW news to me. Do you know which flushing system they are integrating?


I spoke with Tim at Keystone/Outback and he said it was an aftermarket company but he didn't know which and it was part of a different conversation so I didn't push it. It sounds like it will have an attachment for a hose on the side of the camper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like someones listening


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds like someones listening


Wouldn't it be great if Keystone actually came on the board and said that?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a 2010 269rb and it does not have any flushing device on my black tank. It must be an after market thing, not a Keystone thing.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> I have a 2010 269rb and it does not have any flushing device on my black tank. It must be an after market thing, not a Keystone thing.


Maybe it's a New thing they are phasing in....................As inexpensive as they are.......every Trailer made should have one!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I have a 2010 269rb and it does not have any flushing device on my black tank. It must be an after market thing, not a Keystone thing.


Maybe it's a New thing they are phasing in....................As inexpensive as they are.......every Trailer made should have one!!!
[/quote]
nearly all the 5'ers we looked at had them. They're about as common as the power awnings.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Believe it or not, sometimes it is just a matter of whether it is an East coast or West coast model. When we were looking at Cougars in 08, the west coast models had a flush as an option from the factory. East coast models did not and it would have to be put in aftermarket.

Made no sense to me then or now. Why they need different specs for each coast I will never understand.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

webeopelas said:


> Believe it or not, sometimes it is just a matter of whether it is an East coast or West coast model. When we were looking at Cougars in 08, the west coast models had a flush as an option from the factory. East coast models did not and it would have to be put in aftermarket.
> 
> Made no sense to me then or now. Why they need different specs for each coast I will never understand.


The poop is worse on the west coast!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Our 2010 210RS is still in production and we asked Lakeshore for a quote on Quickie or similiar install. We were *not *told the unit would come with a system already equipped. They quoted us aproxiamtely 100 USD for a system, I do not have the exact number as I do not have my agreement in front of me.

I would be intersted in knowing what feedback you received from Outback directly in regards to teh unit type/model they are pre-installing and what the units are so equipped.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> Believe it or not, sometimes it is just a matter of whether it is an East coast or West coast model. When we were looking at Cougars in 08, the west coast models had a flush as an option from the factory. East coast models did not and it would have to be put in aftermarket.
> 
> Made no sense to me then or now. Why they need different specs for each coast I will never understand.


The poop is worse on the west coast!















[/quote]

Hey now...


----------



## tgil27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Got my 2010 310BHS this weekend.....it does have the black water flush from the factory!!!! It comes out near the rear door of the TT. I can't see much else since it goes inside the enclosed underbelly.....but it is there and from the factory!!!

Thanks,
GL


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Having personally blown my toilet into the air using a Quickie Flush, I would speculate that Keystone has held them back thus far due to the potential for damage to the RV when not carefully used. Um, I'm alot more careful now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Having personally blown my toilet into the air using a Quickie Flush, I would speculate that Keystone has held them back thus far due to the potential for damage to the RV when not carefully used. Um, I'm alot more careful now


Man...what I wouldn't give to have a video camera on you when you heard that sucker pop!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Having personally blown my toilet into the air using a Quickie Flush, I would speculate that Keystone has held them back thus far due to the potential for damage to the RV when not carefully used. Um, I'm alot more careful now


When I was talking with Tim at the Factory Rally last year, it had to do more with regulations. As it was explained to us, in order for it to come from the factory they would have to snake the hose through the wall higher then the tank and install a some type of one way valve to eliminate any chance of the black tank contents from being able to drain out the flush tube.


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave_CDN said:


> Our 2010 210RS is still in production and we asked Lakeshore for a quote on Quickie or similiar install. We were *not *told the unit would come with a system already equipped. They quoted us aproxiamtely 100 USD for a system, I do not have the exact number as I do not have my agreement in front of me.
> 
> I would be intersted in knowing what feedback you received from Outback directly in regards to teh unit type/model they are pre-installing and what the units are so equipped.


I would call Lakeshore and ask them to investigate about their new 2010 models that will be arriving. Keystones/outback number is 574-535-2100. Just tell them you are inquiring about the 2010 outbacks and they will tranfer to a rep.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Having personally blown my toilet into the air using a Quickie Flush, I would speculate that Keystone has held them back thus far due to the potential for damage to the RV when not carefully used. Um, I'm alot more careful now


Man...what I wouldn't give to have a video camera on you when you heard that sucker pop!!!






















[/quote]

Man I tell ya, it sounded like a bomb going off followed by the full volume scream of my wife who was inside getting ready for departure. I literally dove for the blank tank valve to pull it open. Yeah, it would have been a great video


----------



## tgil27 (Mar 15, 2009)

bhbdvm said:


> Our 2010 210RS is still in production and we asked Lakeshore for a quote on Quickie or similiar install. We were *not *told the unit would come with a system already equipped. They quoted us aproxiamtely 100 USD for a system, I do not have the exact number as I do not have my agreement in front of me.
> 
> I would be intersted in knowing what feedback you received from Outback directly in regards to teh unit type/model they are pre-installing and what the units are so equipped.


I would call Lakeshore and ask them to investigate about their new 2010 models that will be arriving. Keystones/outback number is 574-535-2100. Just tell them you are inquiring about the 2010 outbacks and they will tranfer to a rep.
[/quote]

I posted this earlier
Got my 2010 310BHS this weekend.....it does have the black water flush from the factory!!!! It comes out near the rear door of the TT. I can't see much else since it goes inside the enclosed underbelly.....but it is there and from the factory!!!

Thanks,
GL


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Having personally blown my toilet into the air using a Quickie Flush, I would speculate that Keystone has held them back thus far due to the potential for damage to the RV when not carefully used. Um, I'm alot more careful now


Man...what I wouldn't give to have a video camera on you when you heard that sucker pop!!!






















[/quote]

Man I tell ya, it sounded like a bomb going off followed by the full volume scream of my wife who was inside getting ready for departure. I literally dove for the blank tank valve to pull it open. Yeah, it would have been a great video








[/quote]

Almost a Robin Williams RV event!! Not fun when it happens

Do you know why it did not go up the vent line? Maybe the pressure was enough to push it off before it got to the top of the vent but I would be surprised.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OutbackPM said:


> Having personally blown my toilet into the air using a Quickie Flush, I would speculate that Keystone has held them back thus far due to the potential for damage to the RV when not carefully used. Um, I'm alot more careful now


Man...what I wouldn't give to have a video camera on you when you heard that sucker pop!!!






















[/quote]

Man I tell ya, it sounded like a bomb going off followed by the full volume scream of my wife who was inside getting ready for departure. I literally dove for the blank tank valve to pull it open. Yeah, it would have been a great video








[/quote]

Almost a Robin Williams RV event!! Not fun when it happens

Do you know why it did not go up the vent line? Maybe the pressure was enough to push it off before it got to the top of the vent but I would be surprised.
[/quote]

I have no sure answer, only speculation that perhaps the vent was/is plugged? However, the black tank drains like a freight train which would seem to indicate that the vent is working. Also, I have heard of others blowing black water onto the roof and expected this would be the worse case scenario.

All I know is that when the Quickie is flushing with the tank valve closed...I do nothing but stand there and stare at the camper. It's break time


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tgil27 said:


> Our 2010 210RS is still in production and we asked Lakeshore for a quote on Quickie or similiar install. We were *not *told the unit would come with a system already equipped. They quoted us aproxiamtely 100 USD for a system, I do not have the exact number as I do not have my agreement in front of me.
> 
> I would be intersted in knowing what feedback you received from Outback directly in regards to teh unit type/model they are pre-installing and what the units are so equipped.


I would call Lakeshore and ask them to investigate about their new 2010 models that will be arriving. Keystones/outback number is 574-535-2100. Just tell them you are inquiring about the 2010 outbacks and they will tranfer to a rep.
[/quote]

I posted this earlier
Got my 2010 310BHS this weekend.....it does have the black water flush from the factory!!!! It comes out near the rear door of the TT. I can't see much else since it goes inside the enclosed underbelly.....but it is there and from the factory!!!

Thanks,
GL
[/quote]

They don't have the connection on the sewer side/driver side were every other connection is??? I got a flush fill connection so i can move my tornado connection up and make it look factory and clean........


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

I also ordered a 2010 210rs and was told (Steves Rv center in St. Bernard, La.) it came with the factory flush system and he also said not to worry about adding a Maxx air cover...because one (don't know what brand) comes intalled in the bathroom vent. I'll know for sure in about a month or so.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our 2009 came off the line in mid January--did have a cover over the bathroom vent, did not have a black flush system. Must have been phasing in the vent covers right about then....we also have the nicer medicine cabinet with the latch that actually works.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

..removed duplicate


----------

